# Animal Shelter GSD's in the SouthEast Unreal



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to this forum and just adopted my first GSD from a kill shelter last week. I've had many GSD's in the past but all were pups when I got them except two seniors I adopted several yrs. ago. While perusing the petfinder.com I couldn't believe how many in shelters have not been pulled out by GSD rescues. I'm sure you all are very full and overwhelmed. I want to adopt at least one other and maybe some fostering when my hubby gets the new kennels built in the spring. I feel kind of helpless in this mess that is created for these beautiful kids we need to help. Hope some of these babes get adopted. I also hope no one gets mad that I put these all together like this. 

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18120937
black male shepherd in SC

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18165714
they say he's a mix, would need more pics, not sure of it,
but thought I'd post it. 

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18173660
says a mix, but not sure based on the pics they have on here.
you be the judge.

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18193782
female GSD, not so sure shes a mix

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18060023
Lacie in Statesville, NC gorgeous girl

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18151913
look at this baby, and I mean baby, she's got a heart murmur, grade 5
but needs to go to a special caring home.

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18160398
look at this pretty boy in KY

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18199243
I don't think he's a mix, Atlanta GA


http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18105917
male shepherd Atlanta GA

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18161286
Cedartown, GA male GSD

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17341296
this gal is a purebred GSD if I ever saw one, I don't get this, they say
they don't accept applications from those who live an hr. away? what the heck is wrong with these
people?

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16459029
look at this beautiful gal, McDonough, GA


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Welcome, and thank you for posting these poor dogs. It's wonderful that you 'switched' from buying a pup to saving a good dog's life. I hope you will post pictures of your new dog soon. Just saw this post.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Welcome and thanks for adopting. Also for putting up the pups, hopefully they all find loving homes.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

deblewellen

Please check the urgent section for information on the "proper" way to post dogs in these sections. 

We do it so it's easier to find dogs after time has gone by - when we can just search by area. Since they all have to be GSDs that doesn't need to be in the title. 

Thanks for rescuing, thanks for joining the board and thanks for helping!

Here is the post - the format is right in the title in the post, more info there and then if you have questions just let us know:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-posting-city-state-id-name-sex-age-more.html


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Welcome to you!  Thank you for taking the time to post all these lovely dogs, and for going the rescue route yourself....... The S-E unfortunately is a hotbed for BYB's - you will never find a shortage of dogs in need there....
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

